

It's Time to Redesign the Product Page, Part 1  - ahoyhere
http://slash7.com/articles/2009/8/23/it-s-time-to-redesign-the-sales-page-part-1

======
dylanz
Word Amy, like the design. Just seeing the screens in the header graphic alone
give me more of an idea what the application actually does. Pictures that
describe things are good. In the first design, I simply scanned all the bold
text, had no idea what the product did, and closed the page.

I don't have a TV, but watched an episode of MythBusters at a hotel the other
week, and they were polishing shit collected from the zoo. I think they were
able to get some very shiny and polish shit out of the whole thing... so...
polished shit is not a myth!

~~~
ahoyhere
But, you have to agree, that all they had when they were done was shit that
was shiny. :)

I guess they got the idea from the Japanese' kids' pastime of polishing
mudballs? <http://web-jpn.org/trends01/article/011005sci_r.html>

I have had that link in my bookmarks bar forever, just to remind me what a
crazy, unpredictable, irrational species we are.

------
pclark
wow, for a post talking about how "polishing shit simply gives you polished
shit" this page sure looked pretty but had no content.

~~~
ahoyhere
In the interest of not writing a 3,000-word essay all at once, I wrote Part 1
about what I see as the first step: analyzing the problem and setting the
goals for a redesign.

What would you like more detail on, so I can improve Part 2?

------
plainspace
Brilliant post and great improvement on the design. It is much easier to look
at and absorb. This goes along with the intent of my comment on the "Eye candy
is a critical business requirement" post.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=781315>

